# Hopefully Bonding Basil & Penny



## kirst3buns (Nov 10, 2007)

Day two: Moved into their castles. Penny's was basically the same castle but a bit smaller to fit next to Basil. Basil's is new to him and they are both in a new space. I expected some thumping out of Basil but he seems pretty happy about the whole set up. He loves to climb and has two levels in his new home. They both seemed to relax a bit as the day went on yesterday. They are checking each other out a bit now and not just ignoring each other. 

















Day One:

These two were neutered two weeks ago. Penny is the lop and is almost a year old now. She has been with us for about 6 months. Basil is a mini-rex and is 2 or 3 years old and has been here 5-6 weeks. I am in the process of moving their bunny castles into the same room to hopefully get them used to the idea of being with another rabbit. Basil seems totally interested and Penny seems totally annoyed. My plan is to let them get used to being in the same room for a couple of weeks before proceeding to a neutral meeting spot. I've never bonded rabbits before and am fairly new to therabbitworld so I may be seeking advice in the future.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the "I won't look at you" they are both doing LOL! 

Good luck. Clover and Bo got worse - they can't even play together now - Clover bites Bo and chases him - *sigh*


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2007)

The new bunny condos look great! They will make such a beautiful couple. I really hope bonding is easy for you.

Let me know if you need any help. Im happy to come over if you need me 

Haley

PS. Heres our thread on bonding if you need more resources: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12072&forum_id=17


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

What cuties. I am trying to bond Thumper and Peaches myself. Good luck and let us know how things are going!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. They seem to have adjusted well to living next to each other. The first few days when I let them out to run at different times, I put up an screen so they couldn't really put their noses in each others homes. I've now taken that away and they've checked each other out without any incidents. I hope that is a good sign. I still probably won't try to put them together until a couple of weeks from now when I have more time to sit with them and watch. I'm pretty nervous about the next step so I'll let you know when I'm ready. Thanks for the support!


----------



## kirst3buns (Nov 28, 2007)

It's been a couple of weeks since Basil and Penny moved in next to each other. We had a little bump in the road with Basil getting an infected toe and needing medication twice a day and to "take it easy". The only way I could think of to keep him from jumping around on it was to put him in his smaller cage for a week. I still kept him out near Penny. He seems to have recovered pretty well and is not limping anymore so I think he will be moving back into his larger home. I've heard that switching the rabbit's cages every day will help them not be so terratorial. I'm wondering if I should start doing this now even though I haven't even tried to put them together yet. Any thoughts? I'm thinking of putting them together this weekend for a bit but I can start switching cages anytime if that might help.


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

That would actually be a great idea. Because that way nobody has "territory" it is all shared and scents mingle. Just a tip when you introduce, be sure to be RIGHT THERE and keep a dustpan handy. That makes it easier to separate fighting buns without getting bit yourself.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 1, 2007)

I built a coroplast cage floor today to hopefully contain the mess and while we were at it, switched cages. Here's Basil checking out Penny in HIS cage.


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2007)

Those ears say it all!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 2, 2007)

This is what happened after I switched the cages. I don't think Basil managed to hithis litter box once! Nothing says MY CAGE like a layer of poos.. He'll love it when I switch him back and he has to start all over. Penny's cagewas spotless of course. That girl NEVER misses her litter box. I hope that will rub off on Basil (wishful thinking, I know).




(weird shot of Basil-He hopped just as I took this)


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday we switched cages again, back to their original homes. This evening I switched them again. Today is the first time I've heard any complaining and surprisingly it's coming from Basil. I would expect it from Penny but she seems to be taking this all in stride. Basil has been doing circles around the new cage and marking it as his. Penny came over to investigate during her free time and he grunted and tried to get through the cage. She just looked at him and turned her back and did the ignoring thing for a few and hopped off.  I'm not going to switch cages tomorrow but plan to the next day.


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2007)

Im sure Kirsten will update later, but I got to go over and meet her bunnies today!

Cadbury is so cute and tiny and just perfect. Hes just like a little prince.

Basil and Penny are just precious. Basil is so tiny for a minirex and almost looks like a dwarf in the face. 

They did really well together today! There wasnt any fighting until the end when Basil nipped Penny a little. He actually groomed her and was being so sweet.

Kirsten took some pics so hopefully they turn out. They are such a beautiful pair!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, things did seem to go well yesterday. Haley came over to help me with the introductions for these two. I was so worried that Basil wouldn't be nice and he was wonderful. He just seemed to want some lovin. We had another short but good bonding session this morning. Here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Kirsten,

Isn't Haley just the BEST, I was lucky enough to meet her in September when she brought Winston & Vega to me. I so wished she lived closer to me so she could help me bond some of my babies. I think Chris and I are too Whimpy to try. We tried years ago to bond Wilbur & Jackie with Buttercup with not so good results (a trip to the vet and a few hundred dollars later).

Susan:apollo:

PS

Your Babies are adorable*.*


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 15, 2007)

Lots more bonding pictures. We had a fairly good session today, at least until Penny moved. When I put Penny down in the enclosure with Basil she usually just sits next to the enclosure wall and doesn't move much. Basil is usually in constant motion. Here's how things went today. Sorry so long, but mostly pictures. I finally put new batteries in my camera.

Basil went right over to Penny and within minutes was grooming her. 

They meet:






He seems to love her ears and does some serious grooming.






Then he presents himself for grooming to Penny, who ignores him.






Then they have a serious self-grooming marathon-1st on theleft side:






Then to the right:






And it continued for several minutes:






Penny did loosen up a little bit and played with the metal cup. Basil tossed it around a bit too.






Basil really relaxed and stretched out next to Penny. I don't even see him do that in his cage so it kind of surprised me. 






The more playing with Penny's ears and grooming them:
















And everything went very well until Penny decided to move away from the enclosure a bit. Once she started to hop away, Basil tried to push himself under her belly and she didn't like that. 



He kind of charged at her when she moved away but didn't nip her or anything. She went back to her spot and he went back to being Mr. Nice Guy. We decided to end the session on that note. Things seem to go well as long as Penny doesn't move around while they are together. That seems kind of weird and I hope once they spend more time together, he will be ok with her moving around.Here he is trying to push under her.


----------



## Haley (Dec 15, 2007)

aww they are just so cute together! Basil really is needy, isnt he? You can tell he so badly wants her to groom him. lol

Im glad things are still going ok. I think once Basil realizes Penny is the boss things will be ok 

Are you going to do another one tomorrow? They seemso close to being bonded!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't put them together on Sunday. I had visitors most of the day. I did switch their cages again and should have time tonight to put them together again. This time I will try to do it in the room they both run around in, instead of my son's room and see what happens.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you get to do another session? How did it go?

I know exactly what you are going through. Thumper and Peaches are good together for the most part, but there is a bit of nipping here and there. Can't wait till next week when I am off of work/school and can really spend time on their sessions.

Your babies look soooo great together. I'm sure they will be bonded in no time.

*jackie


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 19, 2007)

Ditto on the "can't wait until next week when I am off work". This time of year is so busy and they have been together, but not more than 15 minutes here and there. That isn't enough time for them to get to know each other and feel comfortable with each other. 

Good luck with Thumper and Peaches.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thx! My two have been spending about 1 hr a day together...They just can't figure out whether they like eachother or not. :foreheadsmack:One minute, they are grooming eachother, eatingand flopped out near eachother and the next, they are nipping at eachother. It is getting better than the death fight they had a few weeks ago. I'm optimistic. :dunno

YEAH!! You have off too! That is GREAT! This week is dragging isn't it?


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 22, 2007)

:disgust:Basil is being a brat. Today I skipped the initial meeting and bonding time in a neutral territory and put them together in a small enclosure in the room they both share (at separate times). BIG mistake! Basil went right after Penny and took out several tufts of hair. I tried to calm him down and he was having none of it and I feared for my hands, so I wrapped him in a towel and put him back in his cage. 

Poor Penny. At least he doesn't seem to have gotten anything but hair. Maybe I'll try on Monday back in a neutral territory. :nerves1


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh geeze, that stinks. What is it with Rexs? They are so difficult to bond!!

Maybe some car rides are in order next week? I did this with Basil and Max- just layed a towel down on the seat and set them next to eachother. Then bring them in a room together. Worked like a charm


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 22, 2007)

They seem fine together in my son's room so maybe I just have to keep working on them in there. Although after today, I might try the car before his room just to mix it up a bit.

I was a bit worried about Penny but after that whole incident, she went over and sat about three inches from his cage (just out of reach) and groomed herself. It drove Basil nuts! LOL

They are both little stinkers. ullhair:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 13, 2008)

Quick update:

We took a break over Christmas instead of working on it even more. We had a lot of company and I think that stressed them out a bit. Also, they are both shedding a lot and both had some GI issues over Christmas that seem to have passed (pun intended) now. 

So, this weekend I decided I really had to work on these two. They spent a lot of time together on Saturday. I put up a 4x6' enclosure in my living room (neutral territory) and layed down in there with them (I'm sick so that's all I felt up to doing). They ended up being together for 6 hours yesterday with no real problems. I actually fell asleep. 

Today, they have been together for a couple of hours in the x-pen and still no major problems. Penny wants Basil to groom her and Basil wants Penny to groom him and neither are grooming each other which is a bit of a problem. I'm afraid that they will just end up getting mad at each other. Mostly they try and then go back about their business though with no fighting. OOooo! Basil just spent a couple of seconds grooming Penny!


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

aww they are just so cute together! Its just a matter of time before Basil realizes hes not going to be the boss in this relationship. lol.

You can try putting a little dab of peanut butter on one of their noses. That helps encourage grooming usually.

I really hope Basil grooming her is a sign of good things to come!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 13, 2008)

:bunnieskiss Oh how cute. Basil just did the DBF next to Penny and they are both stretched out sleeping together. I'd love to get a pic but I don't want to disturb them. I almost hate to separate them now.


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

:highfive:Thats great!

Is there any way you could set up a pen for them in another room and see how they do all day today? I would try putting a clean litterbox, toys, food bowls and the works so it feels like a permanent setup to them and see how they do today.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 13, 2008)

That is exactly what I have done except that I can't leave them alone unless I figure out a roof for the cage because of all the other critters. If I can figure out a roof for them and they do fine all day, do you think I could try leaving them together during the night? I could sleep on the couch so I could hear if there were any problems.


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

Would Mike let you move them into your room for a few days? That way you could close the door to keep the other animals out and you could be in the same room with them to monitor (without losing sleep by being on the couch). Then if all goes well for a few days you could build them a new joint cage (or move one of your existing ones and clean it out).

But generally if bunnies are together for several hours with no fighting and theyre snuggling and grooming they should be fine being together overnight.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually might get more sleep on the couch! Both the cats and the dog sleep in our bedroom at night and closing them out would mean that they would spend most of the night meowing or whining about being on the wrong side of the door .

I have kind of figured out a top to the cage if I make it about 4 x 4 instead of 4 x 6. I may put them in my room tonight in the 4 x 4 cage with the top on it and see how it goes. If they do fine together during the night, I may leave them together in my room with the other critters locked out during the day tomorrow while I'm at work. I can run home at lunch to check on them. I'm feeling pretty good about leaving them together now. They've been together since 9 a.m. this morning and are behaving very well. They have both settled down for their afternoon nap.:zzzzz


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 16, 2008)

They are still together. I'm not sure I'd say they were bonded, but they are cohabitating nicely. No fights, sharing everything and just hanging out together. I'm not seein a lot of lovin though but maybe I haven't been home enough. 

New project for the weekend - build a bigger cage!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 16, 2008)

Yay! That is awesome! I am happy to hear that they are doing well. 

Can't wait to see pics of the new bigger cage!


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I kept meaning to ask! Im so happy they are doing well together. Some couples arent all that snuggly, especially at first. 

Yay! Keep me posted!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 20, 2008)

Ugh! After one entire week of living together with no problems, this morning we had problems. I had them in my bedroom all week and yesterday I moved them back into the living room (still neutral territory). I used their old NIC cages to build a new cage but took it all apart and moved everything around. I put an entirely new piece of coroplast down and then when it was done, moved their stuff from the cage they had been sharing in my room to the new one. Yesterday they seemed fine with the move. This morning at 5:30 a.m. I started hearing a lot of noise from the living room. When I went to check on the buns, I found Basil chasing Penny around the cage. When she would stop, he would circle and mount her and she would try to run away again. I tried to get them both settled down by sitting in there with them but it wasn't working. I finally took him out and put him in his original pet store cage next to the big one. 

I guess I will try putting them together again later this morning and see how it goes. :grumpy


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh geeze, that stinks. 

Could Basil be getting scared/territorial by the other animals in the house? And then he takes his aggression out on Penny? Lucy does that to Tumnus is another bunny comes into the living room where she and Tumnus live. 

I think some chasing/mounting is ok as long as theyre not really fighting and biting eachother. 

How frustrating after such a great week


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 20, 2008)

Well after a great week, I wasn't ready to give up on them. When I got home this morning I attached a run area to their cage, put Basil in it (Penny was already in it) and have been watching them all day. No problems! So now I have no idea what was up with Basil early this morning. My son gave them snow and they have been in and out of the box of snow separately and together and are now sitting next to each other. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> Ugh! After one entire week of living together with no problems, this morning we had problems. I had them in my bedroom all week and yesterday I moved them back into the living room (still neutral territory). I used their old NIC cages to build a new cage but took it all apart and moved everything around. I put an entirely new piece of coroplast down and then when it was done, moved their stuff from the cage they had been sharing in my room to the new one. Yesterday they seemed fine with the move. This morning at 5:30 a.m. I started hearing a lot of noise from the living room. When I went to check on the buns, I found Basil chasing Penny around the cage. When she would stop, he would circle and mount her and she would try to run away again. I tried to get them both settled down by sitting in there with them but it wasn't working. I finally took him out and put him in his original pet store cage next to the big one.
> 
> I guess I will try putting them together again later this morning and see how it goes. :grumpy


Elvis and Chibi are in the same boat. I am trying a few things. One car rides. Two laying with them and petting them. They both love it. Grooming them on the couch together.(Not easy) If anythingelsecomes to mind I will let you know.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 24, 2008)

:XBasil has been a brat most of the week. I ended up leaving Penny and Basil in separate cages now because he really goes after her when they are together. I tried to put them together briefly again last night and after about 15 minutes, I put him back in his cage. I swear he is the moodiest rabbit I've ever met. I will try a car ride tonight I think and see how that goes. For some reason they were fine together for about a week and now they don't like each other again. They are going to drive me nuts!ullhair:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 24, 2008)

That sux! I know every now and again, I am worried that my two will get into an all out brawl. I can't tell if they are playing or really annoyed with each other yet. 

Were you with them for those 15 min or are you leaving them "alone" together? They need you to reinforce their bond. Have you tried petting them while having them side by side. I found that doing this with my two and some nice music calmed them down.

The car ride was very helpful for my two. Good luck. I'm here if you need anything. 

*jackie


----------



## Haley (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah this is strange that they keep fighting. Im sure it worries you too if they were to get into it when you werent home. 

I bet its something scaring Basil and he's attacking Penny- thats how bonded pairs usually fight. It could be anything from another animal to a sound or even just a shadow. 

What room are they in now? I wonder if it would help to put them in another room?


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 24, 2008)

It may be the room. Things seemed fine while they were in my bedroom (except that I couldn't sleep). When I moved them back to the living room they started having trouble. Yesterday I moved them back out to their original room (sunroom). I tried putting them together but it didn't work out. 

Maybe we'll try some car rides tonight and tomorrow night and see how those go and then on Saturday I may try putting them together again. I may try putting them together in the sunroom. I can shut the other animals out of that room well but it is still almost part of the living room so I can keep an eye on them. I'm hoping that since neither of them have been in there for 2 weeks it may feel a little more like neutral territory (and I just had those carpets cleaned on Monday so it shouldn't really smell like anybunny). If that doesn't work, maybe I will try my bedroom again. I just really like to sleep at night and Penny doesn't.One week seemed like a long time to have them in there.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww what sweet bunnies you have

Good luck with the bonding of those two....i know that when they do finally bond,they are gonna look so perfect together 

Cheryl


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

How are Penny and Basil doing? I hope things have gotten better!


----------



## kirst3buns (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to come up with a new plan for them. I think they actually like being together as long as they aren't together in "their room". They both have NIC cages in our sunroom and have separate run times but anytime they are together in that room, Basil gets all nippy and lunges at Penny. They lived together in my bedroom for a week but I couldn't sleep with them in there and moved them out to the living room and then Basil starting chasing and nipping Penny so I separated them. Now they are back in the sunroom in separate cages again but everytime they are out they spend a lot of time next to the other's cage. I just have to figure out where to put them and leave them together so that we can all live peacefully.


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a quick update, they still aren't bonded. However, they do fine together in the car so I think it's just a matter of time. 

Haley will be bunny sitting next week for me so maybe she will work her magic :magicwand:

I'm ready to start trying again now that basketball season is over for my kids and I will have more time. My son and I built a nice cage in my bedroom this weekend so it is ready for some bonding sessions. I won't have time before my vacation, but I'm ready anyway. And I still have their separate cages just in case.

But, even though they aren't bonded, I had to post some new pictures. Penny is obsessive about destroying boxes and Basil is quite the snuggle bunny. I've really grown close to that little biting bunny. I can hardly believe that 2 months ago I was still wondering what I had gotten myself into by rescuing him. He hasn't drawn blood in quite a while so that makes it easier to love him.




The Basil & Penny Slide Show (my first photobucket slideshow attempt so I hope it works).


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2008)

Aww that is so cute! I especially love the lastone of the three of you 

I really hope I can bond them while they are here- that would be the easiest thing since you could just take them home bonded If not I'll just bond Penny to Biggie Max and sed you home with three Just kidding. lol

Im excited to have the buns here! Im going to snuggle that little Basil to death (as long as he doesnt try to bite me) lol


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 17, 2008)

Haley, my husband would not be happy (but I'm secretly in love with Biggie Max from his pictures so I wouldn't be too upset.) They would look quite good together, wouldn't they?! 


> If not I'll just bond Penny to Biggie Max and sed you home with three Just kidding. lol


And your fingers should be safe unless you STOP petting him. Heloves attention.


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2008)

They would make an amazing couple But poor Basil is such a lover he really needs a budd- if we can only get Penny to reciprocate the loving 

Im excited to see the buns today! I'll be home anytime after 5 so whenever is fine. 

Im going to have to try to keep from pronouncing Basil's namethe wrong way- we pronounce ours the British way


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 19, 2008)

> Im going to have to try to keep from pronouncing Basil's namethe wrong way- we pronounce ours the British way


I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think he's figured out his name yet. Before I got him he was called Kitty. He will come to you no matter what you call him as long as you look like you may pet him. And I agree, he does really need a buddy. I think Penny may need one too. Lately during her free time (after she has done her bunny 500's and explored) she comes and flops down next to Basil's cage. I haven't put them together since she started doing this due to me not having time to supervise, but it raises my hopes that they will bond. She's even been friendlier to me lately. 

I won't get home until 5 p.m. and then have to gather up the rest of their stuff and get them in the car. The earliest I could be there would be 5:30 but I'll call before I leave home so you know when to look for me. I'm really gonna miss them. My house already seems empty without my dog. I took her to my sister last night.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2008)

I forgot to post here! 

Basil and Penny got here last night! Kirsten and her kids (who are seriously the cutest/nicest kids Ive ever met) came over and got them all set up. Luckily I had cleaned out our spare bedroom so the two dont have to be in the same room with all the bachelor boys 

Both are doing great! I let them out individually and then together and they were fine last night. They mostly ignored eachother butsnuggled together a little. Penny even let Basil in her cage and he ate some of her food 

Today Basil was a little more snippy with Penny and kept getting anxious and trying to nip her. So we'll try more bonding again tomorrow  

PS. Basil's fur is like velvet. I forgot how much Ive always wanted a minirex!


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope Basil gets over the snippy thing. He must have really settled in now. That's how he acts at home too. That is why I separated them again. 

Basil's fur is lovely but he personality is not always so. I hope he hasn't bitten you yet Haley He can be quite a brat!


----------



## Haley (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope, he hasnt bitten me yet but he's gotten close! I have been having to let them out separately since Basil keeps being overly anxious towards her. Im going to try this week in a pen in a different room. I think Basil might have started to think of the room as "his" 

Both are doing great though. Penny is shy but lets me pet her a lot when shes out. Both have been great about using the litter boxes- except Penny decided to dig in the one I have in the run area today. lol.

Hope youre having a fun time in Florida! I'll keep trying with the bonding this week.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 4, 2008)

We are back from Florida and the Penny & Basil have settled back in to their routine here after a fun week at Haley's (Thank you Haley!). So, now that we are back to normal and have some time, we are starting the bonding process again.

The last couple of nights I've had two short 15-20 minute sessions in the bathroom with these two. I wanted to end them before Basil got all anxious and snippy. I've taken to smearing their heads with banana. Basil will lick it off Penny and Penny sits hunched there and doesn't move. She won't lick him at all. Tonight she actually explored a bit and groomed herself a bit but ignored the banana on Basil. 

Honestly, I was thinking of just giving in but was reading tundrakatiebeans bonding issues and Haley gave me some hope with her comment on how long it took Max and Basil to become friends and they are so cute together now. Although sometimes I wonder if Penny thinks I'm crazy and to just leave her alone and stop subjecting her to this crazy rabbit.:craziness

Haley* wrote:*


> I did 3-4 sessions a week for about an hour each time when I bonded Basil and Max. *They went from mortal enemies to best buddies.
> *


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah Basil and Max hated eachother. It really took a lot of patience to bond them. The only thing that I noticed with Basil and Penny that made me weary is that Basil never acts like youre the one in charge (at least with me). With Basil and Max they both deferred to me so much and both had a strong bond with me. When they bonded I was convinced it was just to make me happy. But I really wouldnt give up just yet. Try some car rides and have a squirt gun handy for Basil when he is a bad boy. Hopefully eventually he will learn that he can hang out with Penny without expecting her to be as needy of attention as he is. lol

Heres some pics I kept meaning to post from when they were over:

Basil in his favorite spot: 







Penny relaxing on her bed:






Checking eachother out:











Partial snuggles:






I think they just need some more sessions, Kirsten 

Oh and PS Basil was using that small blue dish for most of the time (because the big red dog bone shaped one was too big for his cage) and he didnt tip it at all!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally, they are living together as a bonded couple! Today is their one week anniversary of living together full time. After many dates, false starts, etc. this is it. They groom each other, eat together, play together and I'm 99% sure this time it's for good. 

Benefits I've noticed for having them bonded include:

1. Basil uses the litter box!!!!!! No more cleaning up pee from the cage floor. He must have been doing that when he lived next to Penny to mark his cage.:woohoo 

2. They both seem a bit more relaxed. Basil doesn't freak out when the dog comes in the room and maybe it helps that Penny and the dog get along great.

3. Big for me but they don't care - They are in my bedroom so I don't have to air condition my sunroom which has really bad windows and lots of them!

Not so great things:

1. I have to pet two rabbits at once because they get so jealous. 

2. I have a harder time telling how much Penny is pooping. She tends to use the litter box more for that than Basil though so I know she still is and she's eating fine. Just a bit harder to monitor with two together.


----------



## Haley (Jun 7, 2008)

YAY! I am so happy for you! They make sure a cute pair.

Its great that Basil is using his litter box more. That will make things a lot easier on you! As for the poops, I have trouble with that too in my bonded pairs. Especially since all mine are relatively close in size so I cant distinguish whose is whose. The main way I have to tell if someone is "off" is just by attitude- I keep a close eye on them for anyone not eating or being lethargic. So far its worked ok. 

Im so happy for you guys and I hope they continue to be best buds. We need more pictures too!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 7, 2008)

AWW! They look adorable together. Congratulations to the new couple!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonderful! And, I agree they sure do look adorable together :love:


----------



## Evey (Jun 9, 2008)

What exciting news! Congrats I love bonded bunnies!

-Kathy


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks all for the congrats! It was so easy this time around. I guess they were just ready after all those past attempts. 

Penny & Basil's thoughts on the matter:


It's about time we get to live together. And, it's about time we are in the MASTER BEDROOM because, after all, we are the MASTERS here. 
The bedroom is so cool, temperature wise, and lovely and full of very fun things. Here's some things we've noticed about the move.
Curtains are more fun than toys!
Closets are full of lots of great hiding places and sometimes we can pop out and scare our slaves when they don't know we've gotten into the closet.
Mom freaks out if you crawl on the scale thingy between her feet and the numbers go higher


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 10, 2008)

This is GREAT! :bunnydance:It has been a while since I've been on the forum so I am just now catching up! 

I knew they would bond eventually. You did a great job on not giving up. 

Now...the pics of the two:bunnyheart:biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 26, 2008)

This little guy is such a stinker!!!!:biggrin2:











Yum, I'm not gettin out...leave me alone.


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2008)

hahaha I love Basil. He's such a little stinker!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 27, 2008)

:laugh:What a smart little bunner! :inlove:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 12, 2008)

I love it when they actually look like they like each other!











Penny stretched out in front of the vent when the a/c was on. She seems to be more affected by heat than Basil.







And just a couple more cute ones:

Mom-I'm starving!






And obviously I never feed them because they had to pull the hay bin over too.






She did it! No he did it!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, just 2 more pics. Basil just gets all melty and becomes flat bunley when you pet him. 











(and yes he has hair in his eye - sorry about that)


----------



## Haley (Jul 12, 2008)

Aww they are so cute together! Im so happy for you that things worked out. 

And I love the Basil picture- he is so cute when he just melts to the floor


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 13, 2008)

Did... did you kidnap Rory while I was at work and take all those pictures?? They look so much alike, at least from the top and back! Amazingly cute :biggrin2:


----------

